# Preisausschreiben Zwischenstand!



## Dok (11. April 2002)

Da mich viele mails erreicht haben wollen wir mal nicht so sein:
*
Zwischenstand:
:q*

So jetzt Seid Ihr alle wieder im rennen!


----------



## silurus (11. April 2002)

*Schiebung!!!*

#h Hallo Dok!

Hej, dass ist doch, also nein, was soll man da noch sagen, so eine Wettbewerbsverzerrung aber auch!!!   :q


----------



## Uli_Raser (11. April 2002)

Danke!
Uli


----------



## Aalsepp (11. April 2002)

Ja,vielen Dank!
Find ich echt super! :m


----------



## Robert (12. April 2002)

Hi,

Und ich dachte, ich hätte alle erwischt  :g  - aber siehe da, ist mir doch was durch die Lappen gegangen. ;+ 
Sag mal, ich bin etwas verunsichert worden, weil Buchstabe 13 jetzt schon über 2 Wochen drinsteht (hier im selben Forum) - ist das Absicht oder haste vergesehen, den Treat auf "weiter" zu ändern?

Tschau

Robert


----------



## Superingo (12. April 2002)

Super Dok #6 #6 #6 vor allen für die jenigen, die im Urlaub waren und Buchstaben verpasst haben  :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. April 2002)

Servus Dok

Nun hast Du aber sicher viele unserer Member GLÜCKLICH gemacht.#6


----------



## Dok (14. April 2002)

Und weiter gehts! Sucht mal schön!


----------



## PetriHelix (15. April 2002)

Ich glaube ein WEITER beim vorletzten Buchstabe fehlt oder?
Buchstabe 13 steht bei mir schon seit 3 Wochen dort.


----------



## Dok (15. April 2002)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## til (18. April 2002)

Ich glaub ich hab den Lösungs"satz"  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2002)

Wie was??
Jetzt schon??
Ich klaub mir immer noch Buchstaben zusammen :c


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

auch hoch
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## silurus (23. April 2002)

*Preisausschreiben*

#h Hallo Til!

Stimmt, eigentlich ist die Lösung ganz einfach, irgendwann springt sie einem förmlich in&acute;s Auge. Allerdings bin ich mir bei der Position 11,5   :q   noch nicht so ganz sicher, deshalb warte ich noch ein bisschen mit dem Absenden des Lösungssatzes!


----------



## masch1 (23. April 2002)

:z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 
Ich habs auch geschnallt  :q  :q  :q


----------

